# Montreal Ranges?



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*?????*

try ille perrot club or valleyfield club both great west side of montreal...:darkbeer:


----------



## tecshooter05 (Mar 7, 2005)

how far are you from claude robillard? they have a 18-70( on select occasions) range


----------



## chrismtl (Oct 5, 2008)

I saw the claude robillard range, but I live in Dorval, and was looking for something a bit closer. I know how bad the traffic is when you are going east in the evenings.


----------



## rossi9s (Sep 25, 2005)

*ranges*

chris
there is archery at centre gadbois in ville emard
tuesday and thursday nite.
i can also set you up on the south shore if interested, the hours are later say 8pm till 10pm so traffic is not much of a factor.
cheers


----------



## chrismtl (Oct 5, 2008)

rossi9s said:


> chris
> there is archery at centre gadbois in ville emard
> tuesday and thursday nite.
> i can also set you up on the south shore if interested, the hours are later say 8pm till 10pm so traffic is not much of a factor.
> cheers


I'm thinking about centre Gadbois. 
The south shore would depend on where it is. If its close to the mercier I may be interested, but if it is near brossard, I don't really want to go that far. Does the range have a website?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## herbeapuce (Nov 4, 2002)

I'm in Dorval as well.

I would also recommend les archers perrotdamois in l'ile perrot. it's a great place . very friendly, not so much an elite oriented place... and you will not hit trafic going there.
winter it's in the basement of the Church, evenings, twice a week. (22 meters max.) 
Outdoor ( you still can go anytime) they have a nice field. it's up to 45 meters ( but you can practice longer shots when you' re in the wood.

they have a trail with 2D practice and 3D tournament on occasion

winter season starts next week BTW. you can go and take a look. 

http://www.archersperrotdamois.com/index.html

good luck 
Stef.


----------



## GodOfTheSms (Jan 26, 2009)

*Clubs!*

Hi Chris,

There is a FITA range in LaSalle at the Cavalier High school they shoot Tuesdays and Thursdays from 6 or 6:30 to 9 ish... they are mostly 18m shooters but sometimes they open up if there is not soo many people and from corner to corner of the gym its like 40 or 45m. and from the back wall to the other wall is like 30 or 35. But they mostly shoot 18m. 

They used to be open on Saturdays but i can not confirm cause i have not been there in a long time.

if you search on ftaq.qc.ca you can find the club info i believe.

Oh ya you will find all the FTAQ participating clubs on ftaq.qc.ca

I have shot 3d at Gadbois... That is one of the BEST 3d spots in mtl. St-Hubert is nice also but gadbois has a movable "Tree" stand that they stick in the corner sometimes and when you shoot corner on a bear standing up its like 45 or 50m... really huge gym and the guys are really cool. Got a lot of veteran hunters and 3d shooters there.

Targets are top notch and they usualy have 25-30 animals on the floor


----------



## rashnik (Mar 1, 2009)

my son just set me up with a recurve going to start target shooting next week in lasalle not open on saturdays but my sons trying to change that hes going for his instructers certificate were hoping to get a team together to shoot competition next year one problem the club wont let u shoot there unless u join because of insurance policies but if your ever in the area drop by and check it out trying to bring in new blood to old club maybe well run across each other one day anyway happy shooting where ever


----------



## GodOfTheSms (Jan 26, 2009)

Thats mah dad!!!


----------



## jennie_12546 (Sep 28, 2009)

*looking for places on the South Shore!*

Hi. i wanted to know if anyone knows any archery ranges on the south shore, or downtown. I am a beginner at archery, i did it in high school like5 years ago, and liked it, now i am looking to take up as a hobbie! so i am looking for a place that possibly has lessons. thanks, i appreciate any help! 

jenn


----------



## jennie_12546 (Sep 28, 2009)

rossi9s said:


> chris
> there is archery at centre gadbois in ville emard
> tuesday and thursday nite.
> i can also set you up on the south shore if interested, the hours are later say 8pm till 10pm so traffic is not much of a factor.
> cheers


You know some places on the south shore?! can you possibly share with me these places, i am looking for a place on the south shore!! thanks!


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

where exactly are you looking to go on the southshore? here are a few of places.

http://www.lafinepointe.ca/

http://www.archersdesthubert.ca/

http://www.archersdeboucherville.com/


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

He lives in the WEST island... not the south Shore...

There is a 3d club in Coteaux du lac but im not sure exactly where it is...


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

DeathClutch said:


> He lives in the WEST island... not the south Shore...
> 
> There is a 3d club in Coteaux du lac but im not sure exactly where it is...



coteau range is on route 338 right before the valleyfeild exit. outdoor range only if im not mistaken
http://maps.google.ca/maps?f=d&sour...5516,-74.183464&spn=0.02959,0.055017&t=h&z=14


----------



## jennie_12546 (Sep 28, 2009)

jeronimo said:


> where exactly are you looking to go on the southshore? here are a few of places.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Dorval is close to the 13, never thought about going up north in Laval??

good luck!


----------

